# Award winning ...



## Secundino (Aug 2, 2016)

Don't know if you have already seen this on ebay ...

For me this is no other than plant abuse (as animal abuse) - and this glasses /orbs / phials are offered with fish and shrimps as well. Came across it while looking up _Psygmorchis pusilla_.


----------



## troy (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh my god!!!!!!!!! Award winning!!!!


----------



## JAB (Aug 2, 2016)

Does it come with the ribbon??


----------



## jtrmd (Aug 3, 2016)

Its some great new trend in Orchid Growing. It has to be since it has a FB page. They grow everything in bowls of water, like you would with cut flowers.


----------



## Justin (Aug 3, 2016)

What is wrong with this? Could be a great way to get beginners interested in orchids.


----------



## jtrmd (Aug 3, 2016)

Justin said:


> What is wrong with this? Could be a great way to get beginners interested in orchids.



Not if they rot/cook the plant in less than a week. Most beginners are looking for a ''deal''. That why they end up with the cheap half dead ones at the Grocery store. If they get lucky it lives and the buy another.


----------



## SFLguy (Aug 4, 2016)

jtrmd said:


> Its some great new trend in Orchid Growing. It has to be since it has a FB page. They grow everything in bowls of water, like you would with cut flowers.


That seems to be in agar rather than water, also certain orchids will grow in pure water as long as there's enough oxygen in the water


----------



## Ray (Aug 4, 2016)

About 25 years ago, Rod Venger, of the now defunct Venger's Orchids in Colorado Springs, started experimenting with "water culture", using no standard potting medium whatsoever, and he was quite successful.

Granted, I don't know what his greenhouse conditions were, or which genera/species he tried, other than Cadetia taylori (why the hell does THAT stick in my brain???), but he found that keeping the water above 70F was essential, as was either replacing it frequently, or letting a thick algae layer grow in the bottle to capture the noxious orchid waste products.


----------



## jtrmd (Aug 4, 2016)

Ray said:


> About 25 years ago, Rod Venger, of the now defunct Venger's Orchids in Colorado Springs, started experimenting with "water culture", using no standard potting medium whatsoever, and he was quite successful.
> 
> Granted, I don't know what his greenhouse conditions were, or which genera/species he tried, other than Cadetia taylori (why the hell does THAT stick in my brain???), but he found that keeping the water above 70F was essential, as was either replacing it frequently, or letting a thick algae layer grow in the bottle to capture the noxious orchid waste products.





I would think that those Cloning Machines Cannabis Growers are using might work for some species.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm really not sure what the controversy is. An orchid plant produced in sterile culture media is routine. A slight novelty with a species small enough to maintain in culture longer term and even flower. This company has been selling these on eBay for over a year. The same place has had a variety of novelty tissue culture items, Venus Flytraps, etc. They also sell small mounted orchid plants and have had more typical full or mini- flasks (orchids and CPs) in the past.

Award winning though? Maybe at a middle school science fair.


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Aug 5, 2016)

I had a shrimp glove that the shrimp lived in there for 2 years! 

Longer than any shrimp I tried to keep in aquarium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Aug 5, 2016)

I meant shrimp globe, lol. It was enclosed completely, zero maintainable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 6, 2016)

A great idea.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 8, 2016)

At least you get a one-month refund period if it dies..


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2016)

Award winning = Marketing ploy. I wish I could get some nice Cadetia taylori now, mine croaked and they have such cute, Lucky Charms marshmallow scented blooms.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 10, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I wish I could get some nice Cadetia taylori now, mine croaked and they have such cute, Lucky Charms marshmallow scented blooms.



There are a couple current listings on eBay.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2016)

Enabler!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 11, 2016)

Like you need a push...


----------



## Guldal (May 8, 2017)

Am I the only one thinking of a poor goldfish spinning and spinning in it's so-called (quite unhealthy) goldfish-bowl?!

And btw and completely out of contex...the other day, I heard a vegan react very angrily, when someone said about a third party, that "she is such a stupid cow!". Vegan vehemently: "You speciesist! We don't use animal names here!" :rollhappy:

Jens


----------



## orcoholic (May 8, 2017)

The link took me to Amazon. Not ebay.

For those that think there's nothing wrong with it, read the problems the buyers have had. Apparently it is on agar and several have molded as would be expected with just a cork stopper. Probably transferred to current environment in non-sterile conditions too.

Also it's $59.99 and only supposed to grow for a year - at least that's my reading of the "highlights" on Amazon.

On the plus side it is guaranteed for 2 months and is a novelty.


----------



## orcoholic (May 8, 2017)

Oh yeah, the award was a second place given at The Oklahoma City orchid show.


----------

